# 85g Rimless



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)

A friend of mine is planning on moving and unfortunately cannot take his tank with him. Lucky me! We spent most of the morning tearing down the tank, its Starphire all the way around, heavily planted with about 200 CRS, 10 amano, 40+ tetras, 3 cories, 3 algae eaters, 1 pleco. Here is the tank before tear down.

















Welcome to your new home!









Have alot of work to do. Tank in place, equipment set up, all fish/shrimp in a holding tank, plants are all sitting wet in containers. Water has cleared up a bit, and plants will go in probably in 1-2 days. 

























I'm open to ideas/suggestions as this is my first heavily planted tank.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow... very lucky and exciting! I think you should definitely look at what type of aquascapes you like and then try to mimic aspects of them. What really helps me is by actually googling forests of ___, natural habitat of ____, [country] landscapes. Draw a sketch of what you want (this really, really helps and saves time for me). From there you can see what plants match the settings you like the most and plant accordingly =).


----------



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)

In rush to get the plants back in this is the setup for now

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)

I ended up throwing out about a third of the plants from the original setup. We were on a time restraint unloading the tank and threw all plants into a container. I salveged most of it but the rest were badly damaged or all tangled up. 
I'm gonna probably move the driftwood over to the center and attach this giant ball of Java moss to it. I have a fist full of xmas moss that I will probably use in another tank and this bundle that hoping somebody can ID for me. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)

Been a few months, everything has settled in OK, Live stock doing ok, couple amano's jumped out...
Im thinking of taking the moss out, it's getting a bit crazy however thats where most of the shrimp hide.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)

Great! get home from work and see the tank temp sitting at 94'F


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

O_O... uh oh


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

oh no. heater malfunction?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Jcmalouie said:


> oh no. heater malfunction?


 I use a Finnex temp controller, I had a heater fail on me once so now I don't trust most of the on board heater controls, maybe only Eheim jager but that's a personal preference. Hope your tank is ok.


----------



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)

Update...

Ordered some new lights, should be arriving in a couple days.
Looking at replanting the entire tank. Probably removing all hardscape.

Definitely in need of a trim. Prob rip out the tiger lillies, they've become quite out of control.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like heaven if I was a fish (all those hiding spots, cover from top to bottom)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justzx (Feb 22, 2016)

*Deconstruction*

In January I removed all the hardscape and gave everything a good scrub. Rearranged all the plants and threw out quite a bit.



















Here is a more recent image of everything grown in but still undecided on a few things.



















In the near future looking xfer to another tank or sell the livestock, plants and substrate as i'm stepping away from the planted look and looking to xfer my cichlids into this one.
The tank currently consists of...
6-7 panda cories
3 julii cories
5-6 emerald cories
25-30 amano shrimp various sizes up to 1.5 inches
10-12 CRS
100-150 cherry shrimp
20 glow light tetras
4 rummynose
2 cardinal
1 neon
1 small pleco I didn't see for about 6 months till now.

If you see any plants you'd like please PM a public post will be up soon for plants and livestock.


----------

